# O2 Sensors



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought my 04 GTO about a month and a half ago and it had Kooks LTs, Kooks catless mids, and a Magnaflow muffler. It still has the front O2s in, but the rears aren't there. It does have a CEL for them, but it runs great and I still get 24+ MPG.

My question is, is it necessary to have the rear O2s at all since I have no E-check in my county? Will it affect performance at all? I've heard of newer cars running really badly without even 1 of their sensors, but this one is running great. I've heard of dummy sensors, spark plug fouler trick, and getting the CEL tuned out. What's best?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Will not affect performance or hurt anything as they are just reactive and don't give input to control the air/fuel ratios. I just clear the codes through the Torque app on my phone until I can get my car tuned to turn them off (best option, btw). Another option is the 90* O2 "adapters" from ebay that will fool the ECM.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you. How's that app work?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

App connects to a bluetooth OBDII interface ($24 on Amazon) to the car. Gives you logging capabilities and full paid version will let you clear codes. Works on android phone. May have an iphone version, don't know.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty friggin sweet. I think I'll get that for myself.


----------

